# The Best Marlin pics



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Best marlin pics on the net


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm already itchin'...you shouldna oughta done that


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i know i couldnt stop myself:banghead


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## artnailer (Feb 20, 2009)

OK Jeff you need to stop that Im gonna have to start tackle jackin with that marlin porn


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Hal,

some of those images are from Bill Boyce (underwater sword, jumping black). We used a few of Bill's images in my book. Great guy..he's doing a show now w/Guy Harvey...IGFA Digest I think? Cool images for sure!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Best picture we have ever gotten from our boat. Thanks Barry!


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of the same fish last summer on my boat.


----------

